# Future X-TRAIL Rumors/Spy Photo's etc.



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

OK.. so I was talking to a client today that I was doing a photoshoot for...I cannot mention who, but I brought them the images to look at that I took for them.

We started to talk about the future Nissan Vehicles to be introduced over the next few years 2007-2008. On the subject of the new X-Trail it is a total re-design! This person has seen photos and according to them, the X-trail looks great.

I asked if it is following a trend than Nissan looks as if they are taking .. a design similiar to the front end of the Murano... he stated yes.

I do not know how true this all is, but all this could be production talk. If they do redesign completely the X-Trail, it's reputation world wide will have to be tested again. 

Our X-Trails are proven the new models have yet to be. It will be intersting to see what Nissan comes up with regarding the X-Trail.

I did hear the new Altima (another thread) which is being released in November of this year has the most appeal.

So If you have any comments, news or images, let us all know what you find. We are all interested in seeing what Nissan is planning for the X-Trail.

I purchased the X-Trail on it's reputation worldwide... a new production vehicle although bearing the same badge (name) does not mean that it will live up to the same standards, could be worse, the same or better...time will tell.

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Steve,

I doubt VERY much that Nissan would change the shape and appearance of the xtrail dramatically until year 2010 or 2011 (it would have been in production for 10 years by then). I am predicting the same Nissan approach as they did with the Nissan Pathfinder due to its popularity and success and I doubt they will risk all that and introduce a completely new design where they will have to prove it to the market all over again.

At the moment the strategy Nissan is implementing is a very successful one, they're pushing out minor upgrades and additions to the already successful xtrail and marketing these additions as either face-lift models or adventure packs.

For your information, Malaysia is yet to see the MKII (Series II) version of the xtrail, this fact alone proves that the market there will soon see the facelift model introduced and it will stay there for quite a while.

As for the photos talked about by the person you spoke to, I believe they're talking about the coming Nissan Qashqai which is basically a mini Murano targeted for the US market to compensate for the xtrail they never got


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*News from the web..*

Nissan X-Trail 2007

A new-generation model; this time around, it's to be built in Korea by Samsung (owned by partner company Renault), alongside a sister model for the Renault brand


----------



## jeff323 (Jul 26, 2006)

SCHESBH said:


> Nissan X-Trail 2007
> 
> A new-generation model; this time around, it's to be built in Korea by Samsung (owned by partner company Renault), alongside a sister model for the Renault brand



I guess i am the only one to think of this, but that new moedl change will almost for sure kill the resale value of our '05/'06 models. as they will be the odd balls.


----------



## sliversurfer (Apr 2, 2006)

i have a feeling that if they redesign the xt to look similar to the murano, nissan might be going to the US market with the xt. if you look at most compact SUV offerings in the US, none of them have the boxy look like the xt as the big thing in the US now are crossover vehicles.


----------



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

I doubt very much if the 07 will be a redesign. It could happen with the 08, but who really knows until Nissan makes an annoucement.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Here is some interesting gossip for you 



> Auto Express delivered today. It seems the new SUV that was spotted near the Nissan Technical Centre recently in the UK was the new Qashqai (pronounced cash-kye) which loooks very nice - a smaller Murano. It will also be built in Sunderland which is good news and is on sale in the UK from the end of February next year.
> 
> It will be 2WD or 4WD like the X-Trail with the same all mode 4WD if you buy that version. The interesting bit is the diesel engines which will be sourced from Renault! They will offer the 130bhp 1.9dCi, 150bhp 2.0dCi and 170bhp 2.0dCi. petrols will be 1.6 or the X-Trial old 2.0-litre. Prices form £15k in both maual and auto. Presumably the X-Trail will be continuing to be sold but the new car doesn't look to be much smaller.....(copied from the UK X-Trail Forum)



More news:

Future models (2007) - 4Car Feature - from Channel 4

*Renault 'Koleos' SUV*

A Samsung-built 4x4 on the same platform as the next-generation Nissan X-Trail, pitched against the RAV4, Freelander, CR-V and so on. A 'Megane SUV' as such is now said to have been canned in favour of this model, although a Renault sister model to the Nissan Qashqai (see above) may still follow at a later date.

Two Renault SUVs in next two years - 4Car News from Channel 4

All these rumours seem to be pointing towards the Qashqai being released as the new Nissan SUV for sure, but the X-Trail replacement is still *Un-known*

I guess they will test the market with the Qashqai first.

The Korean built SUV will not replace the X-Trail, rather it might get released to compliment it. (notice that it will not come in 2.5LT engine, which is being left for the X-Trail to dominate)


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> ..............
> The Korean built SUV will *not replace *the X-Trail, rather it might get released to compliment it. (notice that it will not come in* 2.5LT engine, which is being left for the X-Trail to dominate)*



Or they will push the X-Trail into a higher level category (like the maxima, altima & sentra were pushed up & let the Versa be born)


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Resale Value*



ValBoo said:


> Or they will push the X-Trail into a higher level category (like the maxima, altima & sentra were pushed up & let the Versa be born)


If that were the case (and I hope it is) it would help with the resale value of a well cared for first generation X-Trail...........


----------



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

Here it is. It kind of looks like a Kia.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

WHAT ??? it can't be 

Its awful.... oh yea it does look "Korean" to the max (no offense) but I don't like it.

Makes me love my baby even more


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> WHAT ??? it can't be
> 
> Its awful.... oh yea it does look "Korean" to the max (no offense) but I don't like it.
> 
> Makes me love my baby even more


Don't worry Marc, that is not the xtrail replacement yet! It is the Nissan Qashqai (pronounced cash-keye) I was telling you guys about. An ugly little Murano it is I must admit


Here is another photo showing the rear of this Qash 'N Carry 



Look on the bright side, it has the rear fog light as standard. hahahaha


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

I don't see anything wrong with it. The front might be too bug-eyed but otherwise I think it looks cool


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

I don't hate it... I don;t like it, buuuuut I don't hate it either. My wife and I really like the Murano, and were thinking of getting one when our lease expires. Maybe this one would do.

Paul


----------



## sliversurfer (Apr 2, 2006)

whatever it is, it looks like every other crossover type SUV out there. i really hope Nissan doesn't go too far off from the current XT design as it stands out from the rest of the bulgy and curvy designs. but i guess whatever is in demand.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

xedmonton said:


> Here it is. It kind of looks like a Kia.


Please don't insult this rather sharp looking vehicle by comparing it to a Kia, did you mean the Sportage, good heavens nothing can be that ugly.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Wonder how big (or small) it is ?? LOOKS small in the pictures...

I still think the back-end, rear quaters make it look like the Toyoto Matrix - which is small.

The front-end styling is very Murano like.


----------



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

XTrail1 said:


> Please don't insult this rather sharp looking vehicle by comparing it to a Kia, did you mean the Sportage, good heavens nothing can be that ugly.


You're right. It's more like a Subaru.


----------



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

It reminds me of the Subaru B9 Tribeca, which is priced in the $40-$50,000+ range.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

As standard the Qashqai will come with 2WD only with 4WD likely to be an option with the 2.0 litre engine only. Not sure why the press are calling it some sort of an SUV. To my eye it's just another small hatch, if anything something in the bracket of the Audi A3 with the quattro option.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

QashQuai article:

Nissan Qashqai Revealed


----------



## jeff323 (Jul 26, 2006)

well i do not hate it, but i would not buy it. it is a mix of so many other out there they are all the same now. where is the new, fresh look? too many cars look like they are dreamd of by one person. I will keep my X trail, box looking as it is over this copy cat mesh-mash of parts any day.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> QashQuai article:
> 
> Nissan Qashqai Revealed


It says:
"The QASHQAI owner will be a ‘passionate achiever’ and typically male in his late 40s."

Having a car like that by your late 40's doesn't exactly fit my idea of a passionate achievment.


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

flynn said:


> It says:
> "The QASHQAI owner will be a ‘passionate achiever’ and typically male in his late 40s."
> 
> Having a car like that by your late 40's doesn't exactly fit my idea of a passionate achievment.


Passionate achievement = Trophy wife

All kidding aside, too many of the new crossover/cute-utes are look-alikes these days. Murano, Qashqai, new Mazda, etc are all too similar, at least in the looks dept.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Official Nissan Press Release*

Hi Guys,

HERE is the official Nissan Global press release about the Qashqai which will also be called Dualis in Japan and other markets (example Mid East)

Nothing in there to suggest that it will replace the X-Trail and it is targeting a different market all-together.


----------



## v5nfe (Aug 17, 2006)

"It will cater for those car-buyers who want a more dynamic design than offered by a traditional C-segment car, but are not attracted to the large, aggressive nature of a compact SUV."

Judging by this piece from the release, it feels to me like this is going to be the model under the X-Trail as opposed to its replacement.. judging by the comment about compact SUV and c-class car.

“We expect Qashqai will sell more than 100,000 units a year on average across Europe – with 80% of those customers buying a Nissan for the first time. Before Qashqai, they drove a premium C-segment car, a compact 4x4 or a D-segment car,” 

Where it says 80 % of people buying it have never bought a NIssan before.... Does that not also sound like they are in no way targeting the segment that own or will own an XT?

What do you think?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

v5nfe said:


> Where it says 80 % of people buying it have never bought a NIssan before.... Does that not also sound like they are in no way targeting the segment that own or will own an XT?
> 
> What do you think?


Doubt that either of us would want to swap an X-trail for one of those things. I'm sure that Nissan are sharp enough to work that out and it won't be a replacement for the XT or be targetted at potential XT owners. It's no more a replacement for the XT than it is for the Pathfinder.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Here are a few nice pics of *IT*:


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> Here are a few nice pics of *IT*:


My wife's hairdresser will love it. C'mon, what are all these pics of a pretty hairdressers' car doing on a forum called "X-trail"? Should this section be renamed "Truck, SUV and Hairdressers' Cars?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Warning: This is NOT a rumour*

I have just received reliable information from inside sources in Nissan Australia stating the following outlook for the Australian Market (note: Australian market)

Qashqai is coming to Australia late 2007 (early 2008) THis is pending Australian Design Rules Regulations approval of this model for the Australian market.

*Australia will be receiving the Nissan X-Trail with a production year of 2007 and it will be the same shape as the current model*

*NEWS FLASH*

New model X-Trail is currently being finalized and will be released to the Australian Market late 2007. (This is NOT the Qashqai)

"new model" could also mean a slight face lift or a new line-up. This has NOT been explained to me.

Confirmed release date will be received soon and I will update this thread accordingly.


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> *Warning: This is NOT a rumour*
> *NEWS FLASH*
> 
> New model X-Trail is currently being finalized and will be released to the Australian Market late 2007. (This is NOT the Qashqai)
> ...


Man-o-man... now that is great news! Can't wait to see the first pics.

Paul


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

*2008 X-Trail*

Good news... according the New Car and Used Car Prices, Reviews, and Quotes at IntelliChoice.com website, the X-Trail will be sold in the USA in 2008. Nice to see Nissan won't be phasing out the XT.

Future Vehicles 

Motor Trend has tapped its industry resources to produce this unofficial guide to the automotive future. Due to the dynamic nature of the business, these are strictly predictions. Plans and timing are subject to change. Updates and additions are made as new information becomes available. 

2008 Nissan X-Trail 
A small sport/ute sold in other markets, the X-Trail may be Nissan's first foray into alternative-fuel SUVs stateside. 

Link:

Future Vehicles - IntelliChoice

Paul


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Which engine? Which engine?

There's the Mazda CX-7 & Acura RDX with lot of histamine, if Nissan sold a powerfull version of his compact SUV, the quashqai could be an excelent challenge for them.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

*No more Canadian X-Trail!*

 I was just browsing the newspaper insert for the lineup of 2007 autos and it says Nissan is dropping the X-Trail. I felt kind of sick. I am wondering why. Any ideas?

I was thinking maybe not selling well...Being objective, unless you love the look (which I do), you can get better value for your dollar in some other small SUVs. (Sorry!!)

I wonder what this will mean for owners who plan on keeping their cars a long time. More expensive repairs (parts)? 

On the positive side, I like driving something that is not common. Also in time, resale value should be good like all rare cars.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Search the threads in this forum. There have been a few discussions on this topic.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

shabalia said:


> I was thinking maybe not selling well...Being objective, unless you love the look (which I do), you can get better value for your dollar in some other small SUVs. (Sorry!!)


I see X-Trails all over the place. I don't know the numbers but I can't imagine sales are lower than expected.

Better value? What vehicles are you referring to? I'm not saying the X-Trail is the be-all and end-all but I think the X-Trail stacks up very well in this regard.

I haven't heard that they're dropping it and would be very surpriesd if it turned out to be true.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

Oops! I have been so busy driving around, I have not had time to check in regularly! 
I did look back and did see the car Nissan is replacing the X with (ho hum...looks like everything else around).


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

I live in GM country so that is probably why I don't see too many X-trails. When I am on the highway, I do see an unexpected number of x-trails with Quebec licence plates!

It has been a year since I did my research but this is what I remember most. If I was on more of a budget, the Kia Sportage, Hyundai Tuscon, Pontiac Vibe or Toyota Matrix, and Saturn Vue were all very good value for closer to $20K.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

shabalia said:


> I live in GM country so that is probably why I don't see too many X-trails. When I am on the highway, I do see an unexpected number of x-trails with Quebec licence plates!
> 
> It has been a year since I did my research but this is what I remember most. If I was on more of a budget, the Kia Sportage, Hyundai Tuscon, Pontiac Vibe or Toyota Matrix, and Saturn Vue were all very good value for closer to $20K.


In Singapore a new Hyundai Tucson cost 43K (Canadian dollars) on the road. The X-trail sets you back 61K.

And you have such beautiful driving country too. SOB.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

It's arguable that the Sportage/Tuscon is a better value. Less expensive intially for sure but that ain't everything. They're cheaper for a reason and I have my doubts down the road.
A V6 with 173hp is not very impressive, either.

The Matrix/Vibe vs X-Trail is apples to oranges. Never a consideration for us - they're nice, but too small for our needs.

Don't know much about the Saturn Vue.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

hahaha no offecne but X-Trail is nothing BUT good value for money. We went car shoppin for so long that X-Trails offers the most bang for buck. I gotta admit i live in a budget cautious family and thats why why we picked the X-Trail.
*Below are some numbers for compairson (All tax included, $0 downapyment)

X-Trail B/V - $450/month
RAV4 BASE - $533/month
CRV-SE - $468/month

Just for reference
Camry LE - $503/month
Subaru Impreza SE - $426/month
Accord SE - $385/month (with $3800 downapyment)*
So as you guys can see, nothing beats the X-Trail in prices, NOT TO MENTION it came with all the goodies in the Bonavista Version that no other Japanese competitors offer.
I read some of you guys were using Tucson and Vue for exmaples, come on, you know you cant compare Korean and American with Japeanse cars for prices.....lol

As for not selling well, YES, X-Trails are NOT selling well...2 months of advertising i've only seen 2 B/V on the road so far..one gold, one black..and the third one, my own...


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

Hahaha...no offense but you will be paying for about 7 yr? How much per month to me is not the same as the actual cost. Say I am paying $1000/month. That makes my X verrry expensive! (but it will be paid off sooner) Gotta look at the term as well as interest rate to make a realistic comparison. 

Japanese are generally more expensive yes, but the competition is getting tighter. I got a lot of info from Consumer reports and read every review on every similar size vehicle.

BTW, I parked beside a Bonavista last week. It was your colour and I like it much better than my silver. I think I saw a white one recently as well.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

shabalia said:


> Hahaha...no offense but you will be paying for about 7 yr? How much per month to me is not the same as the actual cost. Say I am paying $1000/month. That makes my X verrry expensive! (but it will be paid off sooner) Gotta look at the term as well as interest rate to make a realistic comparison.
> 
> Japanese are generally more expensive yes, but the competition is getting tighter. I got a lot of info from Consumer reports and read every review on every similar size vehicle.
> 
> BTW, I parked beside a Bonavista last week. It was your colour and I like it much better than my silver. I think I saw a white one recently as well.


Sorry my bad..forgot to mention they are all based on a 60month lease term
So at least on a lease, X-Trails are very nice deals...

and the white one isnt a Bonavista...they dont come in white =(


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

Ice, on a lease, don't you have to pay something at the end, and that amount varies? I saw xtrails at $279/mo. in the newspaper for lease. If you are not planning on keeping your vehicle forever (like me!), then it would be nice to have a low monthly payment. I still don't think you can compare cost just by looking at monthly payment, even if the term of the lease is the same.

If we compare vehicles closer in price, do I dare mention Subaru Forester? That was my other very close choice. Demographics was one of the main reasons I didn't choose it. Well, whatever the price, it sure beats buying in Singapore or England!

Rockford, my last car had a V8 and 185hp, lots in it's day. From a stop the X-trail is much quicker. At higher speeds is a different story. In the old car, the power was right there but I have had to learn to plan my acceleration in the X, especially on the highway.
The first time in the X that I took a ramp on to the 401 which had a long upward grade, I really made the guy mad who had to slow down to accomodate me in my gutless car!

Also, it was hard to get used to the feeling that the motor was straining when I stepped it down. I'm okay with it now...Let it blow up; it's under warranty! 

I really notice the differences having a new vehicle compared to friends who regularly trade their cars and tell me what changes in 3 years is not dramatic. My old car was 1984...absolutely everything is different! When I was shopping for a new car, I spent way more time driving new vehicles than the average person, to figure out the differences, cause in the beginning they would have all felt the same to me.


----------



## sliversurfer (Apr 2, 2006)

comparing monthly payments on lease is a little tricky. the RAV and CR-V are newer models than the X-trail and thus would command a bit more money. also, nissan probably has their 0% interest rates, while toyota and honda has higher interest rates due to those cars again are newer than the X-trail.

shabalia makes a good point re: buyout price, unless you don't plan on keeping the car at the end of the lease.

one last bit... 60 month lease is a REALLY long lease term. the avg lease term is usually 3 years as one advantage of a lease is to change cars every so often. and most of the time, the interest ratees on a 3 year lease term is lower than on a 5 year lease term fact being that the dealer can more easily re-sell a 3 year old used car as opposed to a 5 year old used car.


----------



## Pianoman (Jul 14, 2005)

shabalia said:


> I was just browsing the newspaper insert for the lineup of 2007 autos and it says Nissan is dropping the X-Trail. I felt kind of sick. I am wondering why. Any ideas?
> 
> I was thinking maybe not selling well...Being objective, unless you love the look (which I do), you can get better value for your dollar in some other small SUVs. (Sorry!!)
> 
> ...


I don't have any ideas but I do have a question? How long does Nissan Canada have to keep parts available for the X-Trail?


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

I believe it's ten years. I would not worry too much.


----------



## tj80 (Sep 20, 2005)

ERBell said:


> Search the threads in this forum. There have been a few discussions on this topic.


I did a quick search and couldn't find anything except a few rumours... can anyone supply a link or something? I'm interested in what Nissan's got planned for next year.

Maybe it's just Vancouver, but I see a TON of X-Trails around.... surprised to see them go. Or are they?


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't believe they are going, thought Nissan was just redesiging the Xtrail. I know they are a big hit here in the maritimes. After I got mine, I see them everywhere. One of the biggest sellers in Saint john and Fredericton areas for the nissan dealers

Greg


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Oreo said:


> I don't believe they are going, thought Nissan was just redesiging the Xtrail. I know they are a big hit here in the maritimes. After I got mine, I see them everywhere. One of the biggest sellers in Saint john and Fredericton areas for the nissan dealers
> 
> Greg


Greg,

Sadly enough the news is true for Canada 

You guys will be receiving the Qashqai towards the end of this year. No more xtrails are coming-in. This has been confirmed to me by a Nissan Dealer in Canada yesterday!

Some salesmen can't believe the decision that was taken by Nissan Canada, as the xtrail has been their biggest seller for many months and they're not happy about it.

I find it VERY strange approach myself when the x-trail has only been in Canada for just over 2 years!

I'm not sure about the rules and regulations of the Consumer Act in Canada, but in Australia, all car manufacturers are obligated to keep providing spare parts for any car they import (no matter how old it is) For example: I can still source genuine parts for my wife's 1995 Mazda 626 from the dealer and this car is no longer in production.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I just don't understand why they would discontinue it in Canada after such a short stint. 
Then again, I never understood why it wasn't available in the US, either so I suppose somes things just don't add up.
If it is indeed true, I can't say I'm really upset about it.
It would just make the ones that are here that much more unique.
Not good to know that parts availability could be an issue down the road, though.
As if we didn't get shafted when it comes to accessories already!

But what the heck's a Qashqai? Googling...


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Here are some interesting links on the Qashqai:
Nissan unveils Qashqai mini-offroader for Europe
2004 Nissan Qashqai Concept - Automobile.com Nissan Concept Car
New Nissan Qashqai Spy Photos Captured
Nissan QASHQAI: the new compact SUV 100% urban-proof
Nissan Qashqai Concept Overview

It appears the Qashqai has been in the works for awhile now. Looks similar to the matrix, not sure if it would suit my needs in terms of interior room. Will have to wait and see I guess. Still ashame though, I had planned to buy another one but plans change.

Greg


----------



## tj80 (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info all  Looks like the mini-murano is the next thing


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys,

All the Qashqai stuff has been discussed HERE


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Note: Last 20 posts merged with exixsting thread on the same subject.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Note: Last 20 posts merged with exixsting thread on the same subject.


Sorry Marc,

We certainly keep you busy.

Greg


----------



## schauret (Nov 3, 2006)

Looks like it will be the *Nissan Rogue* for North America...

Nissan Rogue - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

CARSCOOP: Nissan Rogue Crossover to Debut at Detroit – Will it be based on the Qashqai?


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

*The new X - Trail*

I've been looking at pictures of this next to the Qashqai and it looks bigger to me. Some people reckon they're the same car underneath but I reckon this is the new 'X'


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Sulphur man said:


> I've been looking at pictures of this next to the Qashqai and it looks bigger to me. Some people reckon they're the same car underneath but I reckon this is the new 'X'


The shape / style looks a lot like the Murano - - see pic:




Could it be a new Murano for the European market ??


----------



## schauret (Nov 3, 2006)

Here are more pics and an article...

Detroit Auto Show: 2008 Nissan Rogue


----------



## northernale1 (Apr 6, 2006)

without centre mounted guages i wouldnt buy,, now that im used to them,, i dont wanna switch back

my truck has direct view i hate it


----------



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

*X-Trail vs Rogue*

I'll stick with my X-Trail which stands out from the crowd. Although the Rogue may have some updated features, it looks like many other vehicles on the road and I would be hard pressed to find it in a parking lot!


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

I have to say, I don't like the way the styling is going on these small SUV's. Remember the p*** taking that went on when the Porche Cayenne was revealed? I mean, what a ridiculous looking thing. 

Now look at the new Honda CR-V!










I hope this obsession with trying to put a 'sportscar' body on an 'off-road' chassis is short lived. My X-Trail is a great car. It's not too luxurious, so I can use it for work and chuck my tools and materials in the back. It's great for mountain bike weekends. It will cruise on the motorway all day and then get me across a field or up a snowy hill. Most of all, it _looks_ like what it does. SPORTS meaning activities, UTILITY meaning a casual van, VEHICLE meaning a solid drive.

The Rougue is trying to be a mini Murano. One look tells you it will never be used for much other than ferrying a sales rep. up and down the motorway and/or his wife to the gym and on to pick the kids up from school. You can do that in a Mondeo, but everyone wants to be seen in a 'Chelsea Tractor'.

Instead of calling these newcomers 'SUV' I think a more apt. description is 'LFP': *L*uxury *F*ake *P*osemobile.

[/rant]


----------



## chippo (Jan 6, 2007)

Jalal, I have heard the same... x-trail wont be replaced here is australia by qashqai (i hope they call it Rouge). We are due for T31 X-Trail though . T30 has been out here since 2001 and is starting to age. Also with all the special priving they are doing it seem like they are doing a runout. I have seen photo's of an X-Trail with a new front end and interior but not sure if it just a different design for a differnet market. I cant upload them but can email them.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

chippo said:


> Jalal, I have heard the same... x-trail wont be replaced here is australia by qashqai (i hope they call it Rouge). We are due for T31 X-Trail though . T30 has been out here since 2001 and is starting to age. Also with all the special priving they are doing it seem like they are doing a runout. I have seen photo's of an X-Trail with a new front end and interior but not sure if it just a different design for a differnet market. I cant upload them but can email them.


Yep, it seems part 1 of my earlier predictions have come true and we have seen a new xtrailer who just ordered a a band new exy with compliance plates saying 2007. It is the same shape as the previous models (series II) except they have changed the tail light to the ones that are found on the Rider version in Japan (clear upper and lower parts and red in the middle)

If this continues, then what my sources said about the new shape xtrail being released here in Australia towards the end of 2007 will most probably come true as well.

I will be very interested to see these photos you have, please email them to the admin mailbox of the Australian X-Trail Forum [email protected]


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

New Exy in drag: Nissan X-Trail - Secret New Cars - Carmagazine.co.uk


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

flynn said:


> New Exy in drag: Nissan X-Trail - Secret New Cars - Carmagazine.co.uk


WHEW!! So they may not be phasing it out after all? That's promising news. Thanks for positng this!

The XTrail is by far the best vehicle I've ever had. My wife and I were hoping to get a new model when our lease runs out in 2 1/2 years.

Paul


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

What I don't understand is they say it's at Nissan's Cranfield engineering base in Bedfordshire, England. That's their R&D site for Europe. But we drive on the left. That car is right hand drive and on the right of the road. Surely can't be on private roads - didn't think the site was that big - and the pic isn't reversed. He could have an accident like that. 

"Car" is a big reputable mag in the UK.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

flynn said:


> New Exy in drag: Nissan X-Trail - Secret New Cars - Carmagazine.co.uk


Looks like a facelift is coming, not an all-new model. There is a Renualt softy coming though and that may be the new platform. It's all getting quite interesting!

New Renault 4x4 for later release from Waters - Renault 4x4, Renault dealers in Hertfordshire and London, also in Letchworth, St Albans

Renault prépare un 4x4 !


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

pgames38 said:


> WHEW!! So they may not be phasing it out after all? That's promising news. Thanks for positng this!
> 
> The XTrail is by far the best vehicle I've ever had. My wife and I were hoping to get a new model when our lease runs out in 2 1/2 years.
> 
> Paul


I would be surprised if they reintroduced it to Canada even though it is going strong elsewhere. You might want to think about buying your car at the end of the lease. The dealer may not want it too badly since it is discontinued and so you may get a great deal.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

flynn said:


> What I don't understand is they say it's at Nissan's Cranfield engineering base in Bedfordshire, England. That's their R&D site for Europe. But we drive on the left. That car is right hand drive and on the right of the road. Surely can't be on private roads - didn't think the site was that big - and the pic isn't reversed. He could have an accident like that.
> 
> "Car" is a big reputable mag in the UK.



However, they did put the exhaust opposite to ours...weird!!
Nissan must really like those wheels...


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Err, I meant it's left hand drive and on the right. Maybe they can't tell their left from their right either?  

Or is it less a "spy shot" and more one posed for a bit of pre-publicity? Look very perfect shots if it was just passing trying not to be noticed. That's a current UK plate on it.

So is it to be two versions to cover the bases? A curvy Renault one to compete with new CRV and RAV4s and a more rugged-looking Nissan version like the current Exy?

They said a while back it wouldn't be built in Japan as present.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

A review of the Qashqai if anyone is interested here... though it's really OT here because it's no way a replacement for the Exy. They describe it as a tall VW Golf and don't sound overly impressed.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

OK Guys,

Some details have started to flow through about the new design exy and I've been informed that the major internal change would be in the dash...... No more centre positioned dials, they're moving behind the steering wheel  In addition to that, Australia will not be getting the diesel version and it won't come in GT Turbo version either


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

flynn said:


> New Exy in drag: Nissan X-Trail - Secret New Cars - Carmagazine.co.uk


Could be a 'mule'. Body of an x-trail with different mechanicals. The larger rear muffler which looks to be stainless steel might indicate a different engine (possible V-6?).

The instrument pod position Jalal mentioned above may possibly be steering-mounted like on the Murano, hence it goes up and down with the steering wheel adjust...

A possible cue on the X-trail's replacement's styling is to find out where the latest Nissan designs are coming from:

The original XTY was styled in US. The new Murano, by their Japanese studio.

If I had to hazard a guess, I'd say look at the new LandRover freelander for clues. The XTY was designed to be the Freelander-beater in the first place.


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

:newbie:


Sulphur man said:


> I have to say, I don't like the way the styling is going on these small SUV's. Remember the p*** taking that went on when the Porche Cayenne was revealed? I mean, what a ridiculous looking thing.
> 
> Now look at the new Honda CR-V!
> 
> ...



Hehe... looks like a cow!!!


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

New CRV has started turning up on our roads. What were they thinking with that front snout. Stubby-looking little thing. Reminds me of a bratwurst on wheels.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Nissan Dualis for Australia*

Hi Guys,

Yesterday Nissan announced a new arrival for Australia which will start selling by end of 2007.

It is the Nissan Dualis (which is marketed overseas as the Nissan Qashqai)

Pricing has not been announced as yet but it is now listed on the Nissan Australia website.

The new Nissan X-Trail will be revealed at the coming Geneva Motor Show on the 8th of March for the very first time in the world and from what I have been told, NO ONE apart from those who work in Nissan know how it looks like, as Nissan keeping it a very tight secret until the big reveal. We're only 4 days away from seeing what surprise Nissan has got for us with the exy


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

What ever happened to the Dunehawk project? 4x4+SUV, or did that die away?


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

That'll be the Pathfinder:


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> What ever happened to the Dunehawk project? 4x4+SUV, or did that die away?


what r those tryes on there? r they actually real? they look really fat, but not particuly off road capable


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Well guys, it has started LOL 

Check out THIS super cool Nissan Qashqai commercial.

I love it


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

I found out from my dealership a few weeks ago that because of the global release all nissan sales persons had to test the quahqai before release so they flew the entire staff of nissan uk to sapin in stages to stay at a 2500 room hotel for 2 days where they got to drive it for 20mins between training talks. Nissan must be hoping for big things. I got a lift in a demonstrator the other day and i did'nt really like it, the roof at the front comes down at a horrile angle makng me feel like i had to duck! 

I think anyone who wants more than city driving will go for the xtrail still. And personally i don't think that the people that own almera tinos and primeras that its replacing will go for it either. And with citreon and peugot getting into the mini suv market nissan aren't gonna have the massive sales its aiming for. Esp if new buyers read my reveiws on there customer service!


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Well guys, it has started LOL
> 
> Check out THIS super cool Nissan Qashqai commercial.
> 
> I love it


Like the commercial. Great idea. Don't like the car - and the fact that they are aiming it at city drivers. I know I've said this before but the minute you start making a 4x4 'pretty' I think the purity is gone. Yes I know the X isn't a pure off-road vehicle but it does so many things very well indeed, hence the stack of awards and all. The one thing it doesn't do is pose in the mirror. It's not unattractive, just doesn't pretend it's a supermodel.

I reckon the next X Trail needs to keep the boxy shape and combine it with some sharp detailing similar to the Pathfinder. I may even be tempted to buy one if it's not too offensive...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

In their review about the Qashqai, Nissan were classifying it and comparing it with the Ford Focus, if this is the case, I don't think it was developed to be classed as a 4WD, rather a sporty hatch with a 4x4 capability. I don't think we will see the Qashqai venturing off-road, but we will see being used in some action 

Check out the type of action it is being used in at QashQai Car Games  

I wouldn't take the exy for that type of action LOL


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

what a bizarre website, and i thought i had to much time on my hands!

i think only the top level qashqai have 4x4 capability so kinda compares to those weird little vw polo 4x4 and citreon c whateve things.

U would think as the world and his dog have a thing against 4x4s now they would try and make cars that don't look like them!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

MARKTHEEVILDUDE said:


> U would think as the world and his dog have a thing against 4x4s now they would try and make cars that don't look like them!


If you can beat them, join them LOL

If the world would be full of 4x4 shaped cars, even if they're just small hatch type of vehicles, then there won't be anybody left to complain, as they'll ALL be driving one. hahahahaha


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Geneva X-Trail Press release Part 1*

PRESS RELEASE Part 1

NEW X-TRAIL: BUILDING ON SUCCESS

Owners liked the original X-TRAIL. So, nissan listened to them to understand how the all new X-TRAIL could build on the success of the original. That's why the all-new X-TRAIL has a familiar look and similarly broad range of abilities. But is better and with added "X-TRAILness".


At a glance
• All-new chassis and body design
• Four engine choices, including:
♣ • Two new powerful DPF-equipped diesels, with...
♣ • ...automatic diesel option for the first time
• Genuine off-road credentials, with:
♣ • Intelligent ALL MODE four-wheel drive system
♣ • Advanced hill start and descent controls
• Greater interior space with innovative double deck trunk
• Enhanced on-road performance and comfort
• Improved interior quality, fit and finish

"Following a hugely successful car like the original X-TRAIL is not an easy task, especially when customers tell us to leave things as they are. But the all-new
X-TRAIL is the perfect example of evolutionary change: subtle improvements in key areas will appeal to existing owners and new buyers alike."
Carlos Tavares, Executive Vice President, Corporate Strategy and Product Planning, Nissan Motor Limited

The best judges of whether a car delivers all it promises are its customers. Having lived with the car for weeks, months and years, they are uniquely placed to give the ultimate verdict.

At the planning stages of the project to develop the next generation X-TRAIL, Nissan listened to owners of the previous X-TRAIL to hear directly what was considered good and, of course, where the new X-TRAIL could be improved.

"The message coming back was that we changed the X-TRAIL formula at our peril. The original was loved by its owners and many didn't want us to change a thing. It was a problem, certainly, but a nice one to have," says Pierre Loing, Vice President, Product Planning, Nissan Europe.

In truth, the success of the original X-TRAIL came as something of a surprise even to Nissan. When it was launched six years ago, the company expected sales across Europe to average 23,000 units a year.

That proved to be a slight miscalculation: in its best year, Nissan sold no fewer than 64,000 examples, with average annual sales over its lifespan of more than 54,000. That's 135 per cent over target. In total, since its launch, a total of 275,000 X-TRAILs have been sold in Europe and globally, that figure has reached 615,000.

Therefore, X-TRAIL has proven to be a winning formula and the challenge Nissan faced in the design and development phase was how to build on that success by taking the new X-TRAIL to higher levels of performance, convenience and off-road ability.

"There is no denying that the first X-TRAIL was an exceptional success. It was the right vehicle at the right time, a hugely capable compact SUV with serious off-road credentials. It also enjoyed a very high degree of customer loyalty with repeat purchases accounting for as much as 30 per cent of all sales.

"So when they asked us not to change anything, we listened," says Pierre Loing. "But that didn't stop us improving on the original. The latest X-TRAIL is an all-new vehicle, but one which builds on the considerable success of its predecessor rather than trying to be something different.

"We have taken a highly regarded vehicle and improved it in every area. Although it is all-new, it is an evolutionary rather than revolutionary design, on the basis that we should build on what was already a success and make it even better."

The result boasts a new chassis and new body, an expanded range of more powerful engines providing better performance and economy, more interior space, a much larger trunk area, greatly enhanced interior quality and comfort.

Yet it retains all the qualities of the original. Although slightly larger than the original, it remains a compact SUV, one that's comfortable and easy to drive on-road. It continues to be a thoroughly practical and functional vehicle, and it is just as tough as the original.

Importantly, it has even greater off-road ability... and that's not simply thanks to the adoption of Nissan's latest electronically controlled 'intelligent' ALL MODE 4x4-i system, which now features hill start and descent control systems. However, its prowess on the road has not been compromised – indeed,
on-road comfort has been enhanced.

While the advanced traction system undoubtedly helps, the most compelling reason for its enhanced ability is down to Nissan's expanded 4x4 offering. While some rival SUVs have been 'softened' to appeal to a largely road-bound buying public, the recent addition of Qashqai to Nissan's range caters perfectly for that audience. As a result, there has been no need to comprise X-TRAIL's acclaimed capability off-road.

"X-TRAIL is a genuine 4x4. It is a true compact SUV with a roomy, practical, and high quality interior. And it has the double bonus of being a great drive on the road and off the beaten track," says Pierre Loing.


New X-TRAIL in detail
Being given its public debut at the 2007 Geneva Motor Show, the new X-TRAIL goes on sale across Europe in the summer. Such was the success of its predecessor that the new model will be available in Europe before sales start in Japan... the first time in Nissan's history that this has happened for a model built in Japan.

It offers more interior space than before, greater comfort and refinement, more equipment and, thanks to three new engine options, better performance, economy and reduced emissions. Passenger and pedestrian safety has been enhanced while the new X-TRAIL has more practical and user-friendly features.

New from the ground up, the latest X-TRAIL shares the same platform as the recently launched Nissan Qashqai. The platform features strut-type suspension at the front with a multi-link system at the rear, both ends being mounted on separate rubber insulated sub-frames providing enhanced refinement and isolation from vibrations.

As a result, new X-TRAIL is slightly larger than before: its wheelbase has increased by 5mm to 2630mm, while overall length has risen by 175mm to 4630mm. Much of this extra length can be found in the trunk area, which has increased dramatically in size.

The approach and departure angles of 28 and 23 degrees respectively and a generous 200mm ground clearance enable the X-TRAIL to traverse difficult terrain with comparative ease. It can safely stake its place in Nissan's 4x4 range alongside such iconic vehicles as Patrol and its big brother, the Pathfinder.

Next generation ALL MODE
At the heart of X-TRAIL's 4x4 armoury is the latest 'intelligent' version of Nissan's highly regarded ALL MODE electronic all-wheel drive system. In addition, X-TRAIL boasts a range of petrol and diesel engines all developing strong levels of torque making them perfectly suited to the low speed controllability needed off-road.

A simple to operate system, ALL MODE 4x4-i has a rotary knob on the centre console offering a choice between two-wheel drive or Auto mode. Auto is regarded as the 'default' mode: when driving at speeds of up to 80 km/h, the system constantly monitors throttle opening, engine speed and torque to anticipate wheel spin and to distribute torque between front and rear axles as needed. Above that speed, the system reacts to wheelspin, again shifting drive rearwards to restore traction as required.

Lock operates at speeds of up to 40km/h and is automatically over-ridden each time the engine is re-started.

Among the other highlights of ALL MODE 4x4-i are DDS and USS, standing for Downhill Drive Support and Uphill Start Support. USS is a fully automatic system that activates on any slope that exceeds a 10 per cent incline, holding the vehicle on the brakes until the driver starts to move away. The system also works if the vehicle is reversing up an incline.

DDS – operated via a switch on the centre console – operates when ALL MODE is in lock mode. DDS uses the anti-lock brakes to maintain a descent speed of 7km/h. allowing the driver to concentrate on steering. Like USS, DDS also works when the vehicle is in reverse.

Part 2...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Geneve X-Trail Press Release Part 2*

PRESS RELEASE Part 2

Three new engines
New X-TRAIL has a wider range of engines than its predecessor, with two petrol and two diesel options being offered: only one engine – a 2.5-litre 16 valve four-cylinder petrol unit – has been carried over, albeit with further improvements, from the original model. The other three engines are all new.

For the first time, X-TRAIL offers two levels of turbo-diesel power. The engines are versions of the highly regarded 2.0-litre M1D unit developed by Alliance partner Renault which combines high outputs and good economy with class-leading refinement.

In X-TRAIL, power outputs are 110kW (150hp), which increases to 127kW (173hp) when the engine is intercooled. Torque outputs are 320Nm and 360Nm respectively, 90 per cent of which is developed, in both cases, at a low 1750rpm.
Both engines are fitted with diesel particulate filters to minimise emissions.

Standard on both versions is a six-speed manual transmission, though the 110kW model is optionally available with a new six-speed automatic. It's the first time a diesel X-TRAIL has been available in automatic form and gives the model a further edge over rivals.

The new petrol engine, is a lightweight all-alloy 16 valve 2.0-litre producing 103kW (140hp) and 193Nm of torque. Development was led by Nissan and it will be used within the Renault Nissan Alliance. Unusually for a petrol engine, much of the torque is developed low down the rev band – 90 per cent is available from 2400rpm.

Although carried over from the original, the 2.5-litre 124kW (169hp) petrol engine has been further improved for greater refinement, better efficiency and extended service intervals. Providing best-in-class low- to mid-range torque figures – peak torque is 233Nm – the engine has proven extremely popular for towing. Both petrol versions have six speed manual gearboxes as standard, with CVT transmission optionally available.

All new evolutionary design
Although X-TRAIL has been completely restyled, customer research clearly showed that the robust, strong shape was popular and well appreciated. Indeed, it was a key factor in the decision making process for many buyers. It was clear that the
"X-TRAILness" had to be retained, which is why there is a clear family resemblance between the original and the new version. Key design cues, such as the solid shoulder line, deep glasshouse and static window line, have been transferred to the newcomer. The squared off appearance gives practical benefits too – with maximised interior space and the feeling of reassurance which is important to many buyers.

Strength is conveyed by the deep D-pillar behind the revised profile of the rearmost side window, by the extended wheel-arches and by the tough grille, which echoes the style found across Nissan's 4x4 range.

At the back, the one-piece top-hinged tailgate extends deep into the bumper to create a low loading sill, while the high mounted stop lamp has been integrated into the top of the frame itself, rather than being mounted behind the tailgate glass as before.

Premium interior
The interior continues Nissan's practice of providing much higher levels of quality and premiumness than expected for the class of car. Soft feel materials feature on all touch points, while grained plastics and flocked surfaces in contrasting shades – black and grey or black and sand – are used throughout the cockpit. Depending on the trim level, instrument surrounds and other features are finished in silver or titanium colours to give a technical feel.

And as with other recent Nissan models, X-TRAIL has been created with versatility and practicality uppermost. Positioning the instrument cluster behind the multi-function steering wheel has allowed greater versatility in the centre console, which can now house a larger navigation screen closer to eye level as well as providing space for an in-dash multi disc CD changer.

A large centrally-mounted dash-top storage box is now deep enough to house a full size tissue box or no fewer than 10 CD jewel cases while a vast 15.7-litre glove box has a dedicated section for the owner's manual.

Larger, more flexible trunk
Perhaps the most versatile aspect of the new X-TRAIL is the trunk, however. With the rear seat in place, the original vehicle had a VDA measurement of 410-litres up to the lower edge of the rear window: in the new X-TRAIL the equivalent figure is
603-litres, an increase of 193-litres.

This has been achieved by rerouting the exhaust silencer from its original transverse position under the boot floor to a north/south location alongside the rear wheel well. This has allowed the creation of an innovative double deck trunk, with space for a sliding drawer under the floor where valuable items can be stored away from prying eyes.

The drawer has partition walls that can be placed in a number of different positions or removed altogether as required. The floor and the drawer can both be removed to increase load space even further: as a result the trunk area of the new X-TRAIL is deeper and wider than the original and, even with the false floor in place, virtually as tall. With it removed, trunk height is increased by 127mm over the original.

But that's not all. To ensure maximum practicality, the floor has been finished in a tough and easy-to-clean but non-slip plastic surface. Raised ribs have been placed at unequal distances apart to help prevent loads shifting when the vehicle is on the move. Full carpeting was rejected for the trunk as customer research showed that many owners either carried dogs or outdoor sports equipment in the rear of their
X-TRAIL and preferred a wipe clean surface.

As before, the rear seat backrests recline through 7 degrees for maximum passenger comfort, and also fold flat to increase load space. But rather than a conventional 60/40 split fold, the new X-TRAIL has 40/20/40 folding system, again to increase flexibility.

High equipment levels
Every version has air conditioning, power windows front and rear, and Bluetooth® mobile phone connectivity. Standard safety features include side and curtain airbags, ABS and EBD. Principal options include Xenon headlamps, roof rails with fully integrated driving lamps, and satellite navigation with a full colour screen shared with the rear parking camera.

"The new X-TRAIL does everything the original did, but does it with more style and in greater comfort. It performs even better both on and off-road and it has more space and more equipment.

"Even though they said they liked the original X-TRAIL the way it was, we are confident our customers will recognise that new X-TRAIL is still very much what it used to be, except more capable, more convenient and of higher quality. We have preserved everything that was good about the original X-TRAIL and made it more so," says Brian Carolin, Senior Vice President, Sales and Marketing, Nissan Europe.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Geneva X-Trail Images*

Here is the link


Many images.


Autoblog


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

SCHESBH said:


> Here is the link
> 
> 
> Many images.
> ...


Good post! Thanks.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Interesting that Honda have gone smaller, softer and prettier, and Nissan has underlined the difference by going bigger and giving it better 4x4 credentials with descent-control.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I like the new look, when do you think it will be in Canada?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Europe and Japan*

My best guess...

Nissan has stated first to Europe then Japan.... North America has not been mentioned... yet.. I am betting that they want to see how the sale of the two new models will do before they make a decision re the X-Trail.... if the two new Q & R do not do well then they will bring the X-Trail out... but this is Nissan.. do we understand anything they have done in the past?

Stephen





evjm said:


> I like the new look, when do you think it will be in Canada?


----------



## kensivert (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi guys..............i found this page..........

I think it look GOOOOOOD

Geneva Motor Show: 2008 Nissan X-Trail revealed (with Video) | eGMCarTech the CarTech Mag - brought to you by eGadgetMag


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

NO NO NO NO, Thats not right it looks like an x trail mixed with a new toyota land cruiser and a kia sportage, completly unremarkable. I will probably be dead before i can afford another x, But i think its great there trying to make it the proper 4x4 we know it is, but why make it look like a bunch of other suvs, what i love about the xtrail now is that there is nothing like it, like a disco 3 and a xc90. But they are just making it look like everything else.

That sucks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

OMG.....I LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you Nissan and thanks for listening to us XTRAILERS!!!


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

MARKTHEEVILDUDE said:


> That sucks


I have to agree.

Someone got it a tad wrong. It doesn't look managable, or light. Two things that the original model shouts. It looks as if the present car has been given a fat arse and then covered in sugar. We don't need either of those things, surely? 

Nissan have a winner in Europe - so they are hungry to move that successful model up a peg, therefore charging more for it, but they are obviously shit-scared of losing the loyal buyers who just want a new one of what they already have.

Wrong approach chaps.

I'm disappointed not to see the slightly more radical touches from the previous concepts. I'm saddened by the balloon pump up the bottom.
If I hadn't seen the video, I'd have sworn it was all a big spoof done in photoshop...

The good side to all this? We all own an original model X-Trail, and it's just become a classic!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys,

Each one of us will look at the new things offered in the new model exy from a different perspective.

I should explain why I was happy with what I have seen and read so far about the new model:

1. More ground clearance.
2. No more bulky muffler at the back.
3. More boot space (the increase in boot space is quite substantial)
4. Great looking dash set-up and very smartly done (in line with the rest of the Nissan new releases)
5. I could be wrong but looking at the photos, they seem to have finally addressed the piss poor headlights of the exy and offered HID??

And the big one is HILL DECENT ASSIST...wow!!!

Now, as you can see most of my reasons for liking it are directly related to the added off-road capability of this SUV. While the X-Trail (current model) has proved itself more than capable off-road, I liked the way Nissan concentrated on this aspect and pushed it much further, making the new model even more capable in this regard.

What I don't like that much about it?

At this stage I am only basing my assessment on photos and a video but the following points made me have a question mark over them until I see the new exy in person:

1. The shape of the headlights... If the current model looked like a scared cat, the new model looks even scarier with the headlights extended even further up at the bonnet level 

2. The shape of the tailgate. Although it looks all-right, it still reminds me of the chopped-off tailgate of the new Pathfinder and I can't help myself but look at the Pathfinder tailgate every time I pass one on the street. It is just out of place.

3. No V6 engine option and we would have loved to see that, but I guess they will have to call it Pathfinder2 if it had a V6 engine 

4. No low-range (again it might not have been offered for reasons mentioned in point #3).

The big question is yet to be asked...Will I buy one??

At the moment, I am 70% confident that I might, but it remains to be seen what will Australia get out of the long list of features Europe and Japan will be getting and it depends on that "love from first sight" factor when I see it. I know that I fell in love with my exy the moment I walked in to the dealership LOL 

My black exy will be staying in the family and that's for sure


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

I see your point about the added off-road ability. I do quite like the interior, too. The only thing that really attracts is the cvt 'box combined with a smoother diesel. That would be nice.

I suppose I'm looking at it from a perspective of looks only - as I can't get in and drive it. I would bet money that I'll probably like it more "in the flesh". Will I buy one? I think not but the facelifted version may appeal! Ha ha!

I'm looking at that tailgate and thinking is it SPLIT? Hmmmm....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The tailgate is one piece hinged from the top like ours, except it is larger cause the boot area is deeper than ours, the split in the bottom half is where the false floor is with the storage drawers underneath, then there is the spare tyre. I think we may be able to turn the boot area into a small swimming pool when we go camping with kids LOL


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Sulphur man said:


> It looks as if the present car has been given a fat arse and then covered in sugar. We don't need either of those things, surely?


Some find such things quite attractive I'm told, especially covered in sugar. 

Does surprise me that they've moved away from the previous competition, CRV and RAV4, but much closer to their own Pathfinder. The Qashqai is smaller (with the option of a 4x4 version) so they don't seem to have anything head to head with Honda and Toyota now.

More room in the boot I like but the extra 175mm length will make city parking a pain and the increased overhang won't be good news for anyone who tows. The under-floor drawer thingy might be useful provided it hasn't raised the height of the main floor which was already a tad high.

Lots of nice touches but nothing I've seen to make me rush out and buy one. Will need to see how it drives.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

i thought Rouge is gonna be the replacement and i got very disappointed. But now they came up with this ...GG Nissan !!

i definitely love the stlying both inside and out. I hope this gets imported into canada and i can hop into one of these when my lease is over.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

*rear view...*

I like how the bumper looks like it sits lower and covers up the tin can. I guess with the extra length they were able to put the muffler so it doesn't look like they ran out of room.
Also from the back, it doesn't look so tall and skinny, more like it hugs the road. I like it.
(But I love mine!!)

shabalia


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

The wife's comment:

"The back looks different and the wheels are too small"


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> The wife's comment:
> 
> "The back looks different and the wheels are too small"


Are you sure you were showing her the FULL pic and not a Thumbnail? hahahaha


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Likes:
Claimed better quality interior (also regarding carpeting??)
Off-road capabilities not compromised.
Conservative styling changes.
New (exhaust) silencer box position.
Larger boot/trunk.
Better quality ventilation turn knobs/controls.

Concerns:
Boot drawers possible source for rattles? and, will the floor be stiff enough for a heavy main load?
175mm longer is quite a lot, and it looks slightly heavy at the rear.
Will the rear suspension be robust enough to handle the extra load capacity?
The old fiddly type interior air vents. 
Central position of window & lock control buttons.

Overall it seems a good next generation X-T. Wonder whether the pricing in the market will be as before?


----------

